# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  iPod touch won't connect to wifi

## Supernova

Lately, my iPod's been fine connecting to any wireless network except for mine.  My wifi is working; I'm on it now to post this.  The problem just sort of came out of nowhere a little while ago.  I tried reseting my wireless router; that did nothing.  Any ideas as to what might cause this?

----------


## Raphael

Maybe you need to enter in the password for your network.

edit: Or maybe your network is blocking your itouch because it doesn't recognize it? You can go into the network settings and approve certain things for access.

----------


## Supernova

It's not the password.
And I wouldn't expect the network to block it, because for the longest time it worked fine and I didn't do anything that should change that.  All the same, how do I access the network settings?

----------


## Marvo

What kind of wireless router do you have? And what error message is your iPod Touch giving you?

----------


## RooJ

I had a similar thing happen at work which ended up being an IP conflict with another machine on the network. Its somewhat unlikely in general, especially on a small home network. Still might be worth looking at though, especially if you have static IP's on any of your machines.

----------

